# wait... so i'm not going insane?!



## just a bad poet (Jul 15, 2018)

heyo! I've felt a change in reality for almost a year now, but only recently found a name to attach to it. i don't really know what caused it tho. i just remember waking up one day thinking: things... look weird. i just thought it was because of the emotional roller coaster I've been on. i'm bisexual. or at least i think i am, i'm still not really sure what i am, but all i know is that i am absolutely head over heels for another girl. anyways, i've been struggling with having a REALLY homophobic, christian family. and when i say "really" i mean my mom is head of three bible study groups and my older brother is planning to take a bunch of extra classes in college in order to become a priest. of course, i haven't told them, because they would flip out. The girl i'm (severely) crushing on is the only person who makes me forget about depersonalization. she's also bisexual, but i haven't told her, or anyone, except this random guy i met at a summer camp, and the only reason i told him was because it's not like i was ever going to see him again. I'm terrified of losing her, so i just think: it's better to have her as just a friend, then not at all. i imagine when, no if i come out to my family, i'll also tell them about depersonalization. anyways, i haven't had anyone to talk to about these weird and confusing thoughts and i'm getting tired of slipping subtle messages into conversations and sitting in my mom's car so that no one can hear me talking to myself, so i'm turning to this website. don't fail me now.


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey welcome,

The forum is great for meeting people going through the same stuff so if you ever need to vent to anyone just drop a message to people you interact with. I still haven't met a nasty person on here and I've made some really interesting friends.

Also make sure you don't spend too much time researching about your mental health, sometimes it can make you worse


----------



## hjm (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey I'd really love to be able to talk with you about this because I'm pretty sure my depersonalization started because I was questioning my sexual orientation and not sharing that with anyone, and my brain might have been overwhelmed.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Hello and welcome!
Im also a bisexual female as well and totally get ur situation. I dont have a super christian family but it was still difficult to come out. I even have a crush on my best friend whos also bi and have the same issue of not telling her. Im still a little new to the forums as well. But everyone seems quite friendly and helpful on here. Also its wierd cause once i started questioning my sexuality, my depression got worse probably due to stress which i took antidepressants for and the antidepressants are what first triggered my anxiety and dissociation disorders.


----------



## just a bad poet (Jul 15, 2018)

thanks, it's nice to know that i'm not entirely alone


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah, this stuff is all very difficult to deal with. If u need someone to talk or vent to, you can send me a message if u want.


----------



## Crazy Christopher (Jul 18, 2018)

Yeah I kinda understand how you feel only I got Dp Dr after coming out of major depression which made me question my Christian faith and eventually leave and now I don’t want to tell my family I don’t believe anymore cause of the fear of the backlash I’ll get


----------



## just a bad poet (Jul 15, 2018)

Amethysteyes said:


> Yeah, this stuff is all very difficult to deal with. If u need someone to talk or vent to, you can send me a message if u want.


thanks, i will, and you can do the same with me. we can be venting buddies!


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Totally!


----------



## just a bad poet (Jul 15, 2018)

hjm said:


> Hey I'd really love to be able to talk with you about this because I'm pretty sure my depersonalization started because I was questioning my sexual orientation and not sharing that with anyone, and my brain might have been overwhelmed.


i'd like that too. and i totally get the thing about not being able to talk to someone about it.


----------

